# HARBOR FREIGHT TIRE CHANGER



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

I GOT TIRED OF PUTTING UP WITH TIRE SHOP'S, SO FOR THE LAST YEAR I'VE BEEN MOUNTING AND PATCHING MY OWN TIRE'S. THIS TOOL HAS BEEN A GREAT INVESTMENT BUT I HAD TO MODIFY IT FOR KNOCKOFFS. WORK'S GREAT WITH SOME EXPERIENCE. JUST THOUGHT I'D SPREAD THE IDEA


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPPLESS86_@Jan 19 2009, 07:08 PM~12753504
> *I GOT TIRED OF PUTTING UP WITH TIRE SHOP'S, SO FOR THE LAST YEAR I'VE BEEN MOUNTING AND PATCHING MY OWN TIRE'S. THIS TOOL HAS BEEN A GREAT INVESTMENT BUT I HAD TO MODIFY IT FOR KNOCKOFFS. WORK'S GREAT WITH SOME EXPERIENCE. JUST THOUGHT I'D SPREAD THE IDEA
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPPLESS86_@Jan 19 2009, 08:08 PM~12753504
> *I GOT TIRED OF PUTTING UP WITH TIRE SHOP'S, SO FOR THE LAST YEAR I'VE BEEN MOUNTING AND PATCHING MY OWN TIRE'S. THIS TOOL HAS BEEN A GREAT INVESTMENT BUT I HAD TO MODIFY IT FOR KNOCKOFFS. WORK'S GREAT WITH SOME EXPERIENCE. JUST THOUGHT I'D SPREAD THE IDEA
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

what namebrand of tire is that?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

ah,I was looking into one of thoes as well,How well does it work?


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 19 2009, 09:16 PM~12753635
> *ah,I was looking into one of thoes as well,How well does it work?
> 
> 
> ...


IT WORK'S FINE IF YOU HAVE EXPERIENCE WITH TIRE'S. I BOLTED IT TO A SHEET OF PLYWOOD SO I CAN MOVE IT OUTSIDE FOR BETTER LIGHTING. IT ALSO HELP'S ALOT TO HAVE SOMEONE HELP WHEN BREAKING THE SEAL SINCE YOU HAVE TO PRESS DOWN ON THE BEAD BREAKER AND HAVE IT TAPPED WITH A HAMMER TO GET IT DEEP BETWEEN THE RIM AND TIRE. I SMASHED A COUPLE FINGER'S THE FIRST TIME BUT NOW IT'S EAZY.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

i also tried one of those on some tires at work and got to tell you, its pretty bad, it gets the job done. you can find one of those at harborfreight


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Im buying one of these bitches tommorrow,Called harbor freight earlier and there only $54 plus tax............... :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 19 2009, 11:11 PM~12755726
> *Im buying one of these bitches tommorrow,Called harbor freight earlier and there only $54 plus tax............... :thumbsup:
> *


I BOUGHT MINE FROM ,NORTHERN TOOL AND EQUIPMENT. IT WAS ABOUT 80 BUCK'S WITH SHIPPING. IT WORK'S BEST WITH STOCK WHEEL'S. THESE LOWRIDER TIRE'S ARE VERY STIFF SO MAKE SURE TO USE SOME LUBE WHEN MOUNTING SO YOU DON'T RUIN THE TIRE. I BOLTED A KNOCKOFF ADAPTER ON IT TO HOLD DOWN THE WHEEL.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I bought this bitch a week ago and put it together this morning and need some more info,I put the adapter on and was wondering did you cut the nut bar off and put a bolt and nut on it instead and how did you tighten down the wheel with the adapter in the way?I was thinking about cutting the xo shaped hold down and welding it a little higher on the srew bar,but befor I jump to it, I wanna know what you did,and yes ,its already bolted down to a concrete slab in my backyard..........


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPPLESS86_@Jan 19 2009, 10:47 PM~12756313
> *I BOUGHT MINE FROM ,NORTHERN TOOL AND EQUIPMENT. IT WAS ABOUT 80 BUCK'S WITH SHIPPING. IT WORK'S BEST WITH STOCK WHEEL'S. THESE LOWRIDER TIRE'S ARE VERY STIFF SO MAKE SURE TO USE SOME LUBE WHEN MOUNTING SO YOU DON'T RUIN THE TIRE. I BOLTED A KNOCKOFF ADAPTER ON IT TO HOLD DOWN THE WHEEL.*


Just did that,Had to cut off the stud bar,but how did you get it to tighten down because when you try to tighten it down it hits the adapter and not the hub?Unless you cut off 1/2" down on the threads of the adapter,I think Im gonna do that.........


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPPLESS86_@Jan 19 2009, 08:25 PM~12753780
> *IT WORK'S FINE IF YOU HAVE EXPERIENCE WITH TIRE'S. I BOLTED IT TO A SHEET OF PLYWOOD SO I CAN MOVE IT OUTSIDE FOR BETTER LIGHTING. IT ALSO HELP'S ALOT TO HAVE SOMEONE HELP WHEN BREAKING THE SEAL SINCE YOU HAVE TO PRESS DOWN ON THE BEAD BREAKER AND HAVE IT TAPPED WITH A HAMMER TO GET IT DEEP BETWEEN THE RIM AND TIRE. I SMASHED A COUPLE FINGER'S THE FIRST TIME BUT NOW IT'S EAZY.
> *


Pics or it never happened and you're a liar! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *J/K*


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

some plastic strips I added to mine, i run vintage stuff so I do this with front of rim facing down so nothing ever touches my babies. These are great if you have more time than money and hate letting minimum wage workers touch your expensive rims!!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 30 2010, 01:48 PM~18442475
> *some plastic strips I added to mine,  i run vintage stuff so I do this with front of rim facing down so nothing ever touches my babies.  These are great if you have more time than money and hate letting minimum wage workers touch your expensive rims!!!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU JEST GAVE ME AN IDEA FOR MINE... I WONDER IF YOU CAN USE AN OLD INNERTUBE INSTEAD OF THE PLASTIC AND GET BETTER RESULTS?


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Dis-Mount:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LAABOgXU1s

Mount:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbfXfnv5ZFU&feature=related


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 30 2010, 02:35 PM~18442798
> *Dis-Mount:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LAABOgXU1s
> 
> ...



this guys c clamp trick is what I use and an old piece of shamois 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1joJ8mComYU&feature=related


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Aug 30 2010, 02:06 PM~18442607
> *YOU JEST GAVE ME AN IDEA FOR MINE... I WONDER IF YOU CAN USE AN OLD INNERTUBE INSTEAD OF THE PLASTIC AND GET BETTER RESULTS?
> *


Anything beats metal on metal I have tons of this stuff around work so thats why I used it, Its actually softer and more durable than it looks.


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh and my bungy cord on the bead breaker helps alot I have it zip tied up top so it dont slip down


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that just seems like alot of work for the 5 bucks a tire shop charges? and looks like it would scratch the rim up? what about inflating? thats the hard part......


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

so i guess you also need a cheeta or some ether? :0


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPPLESS86_@Jan 19 2009, 10:08 PM~12753504
> *I GOT TIRED OF PUTTING UP WITH TIRE SHOP'S, SO FOR THE LAST YEAR I'VE BEEN MOUNTING AND PATCHING MY OWN TIRE'S. THIS TOOL HAS BEEN A GREAT INVESTMENT BUT I HAD TO MODIFY IT FOR KNOCKOFFS. WORK'S GREAT WITH SOME EXPERIENCE. JUST THOUGHT I'D SPREAD THE IDEA
> 
> 
> ...


yep i got one to. they work good and save $$$


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2010, 03:44 PM~18443465
> *that just seems like alot of work for the 5 bucks a tire shop charges? and looks like it would scratch the rim up? what about inflating? thats the hard part......
> *


well where I live its more like $15 per tire, And I do the rims face down so the only thing I touch is the rear lips of the wheels. As far as inflating you have to use a cheetah, there are 2 generic versions available on e-bay for $100-$120. I live In Idaho and unfortunatly it's hard enough to find someone to mount a tire on a wire wheel, let alone do it right and take the time to respect my rims because they are not crazy expensive but it is hard to find replacements TRU's or rays


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

BTW I dont go alll Kamikaze style like the dude in the videos....LOL they obviously dont care about those steelies, And they also dont have to worry about the spoke seals like we do


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

Main difference on these compared to cheetah brand is that these are steel tanks and Cheetahs are alluminum


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BEAD-SEATER...VehicleQ5fParts

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BEAD-SEATER...VehicleQ5fParts


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth+Aug 30 2010, 02:51 PM~18442912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


around here they charge an arm and a leg as well


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 30 2010, 05:10 PM~18444197
> *BTW I dont go alll Kamikaze style like the dude in the videos....LOL they obviously dont care about those steelies,  And they also dont have to worry about the spoke seals like we do
> 
> 
> ...


i have a solution for protecting the seals... pm me if you are interested... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth+Aug 30 2010, 05:04 PM~18444153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its 5 bux to dismount, and 5 to remount, plus another 5 if u want balanced, over here at llantas el ocho :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

The pallet idea seemed pretty cool! Gonna have to get one of these!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Aug 31 2010, 11:30 AM~18451049
> *The pallet idea seemed pretty cool!  Gonna have to get one of these!
> *


They work like a charm!done about 14 sets of tires on it,along with the cheetah since I bought it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 31 2010, 01:34 PM~18452155
> *They work like a charm!done about 14 sets of tires on it,along with the cheetah since I bought it. :thumbsup:
> *


CARNAL YOU HAVE A TON OF GOOD INFO... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Fuck I guess I should be greatful (which I am) that I have a good friend that works at a shop that has the nice tire machine and he is able to do it on the cheap after hours.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2010, 09:08 PM~18445326
> *its 5 bux to dismount, and 5 to remount, plus another 5 if u want balanced, over here at llantas el ocho  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Only $10 for all that by me plus a trip to the tire shop and waiting around until they get it done. Nothing beats doing it yourself and not having someone else handle your wheels and hope they didn't catch the seal. Not working in a shop anymore so i have no access to a tire machine so this is definatley something i'm going to look into. :biggrin:


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

you dont need a cheetah, just an aerisol can with something flamable in it, spray around tha bead and rim gap, and light with a lighter. BAM, instant bead. then inflate to proper pressure and your done :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

2.50 on 2.50 off 2.50 to balance.... i cant go wrong at the paisa shop...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

got one for my pop.. need to put it on a plate still

i seen somewhere where a guy welded it to a attatchment that goes in the trailer receiver in a truck for when changing tires out in the desert 4x4in


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Nuthing beats a cheetah unless you have an new tire mounting machine with the air blast function,which is bad ass...


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KingDavid_@Sep 28 2010, 02:46 PM~18683152
> *you dont need a cheetah, just an aerisol can with something flamable in it, spray around tha bead and rim gap, and light with a lighter. BAM, instant bead. then inflate to proper pressure and your done :biggrin:
> *



I tried my tire just cought on fire, first time doing this though


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Sep 29 2010, 09:06 PM~18697586
> *I tried my tire just cought on fire,  first  time doing this though
> *


keep trying carnall it will work... just seat the bottom bead and spray a generous amount of the spray....


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sup Homie, I haven't tried it since that One day bro, I'ma try it again if not I might hafto buy that cheetah 100 bucks ain't bad :biggrin: just wondering if that 5 gallon cheetah will to the job :dunno: But I'ma try again though Homie Thanx


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Sep 29 2010, 11:35 PM~18697921
> *Sup Homie,  I haven't tried it since that One day bro,  I'ma try it again if not I might hafto buy that cheetah 100 bucks ain't bad :biggrin:  just wondering if that 5 gallon cheetah will to the job :dunno:  But I'ma try again though Homie Thanx
> *


I was thinking they used canned either but i cant remember


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2010, 08:08 PM~18445326
> *its 5 bux to dismount, and 5 to remount, plus another 5 if u want balanced, over here at llantas el ocho  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


same price here, i had to find a mexican tire guy, nothing scares them.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 31 2010, 08:30 PM~18452622
> *Fuck I guess I should be greatful (which I am) that I have a good friend that works at a shop that has the nice tire machine and he is able to do it on the cheap after hours.
> *


or cheap on company time


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

damn i need one but then need the cheeta too which kinda kills it, down here at the ghetto ass tire shop it used to be cheap but then the fucker bumped it up to les schwabbs price


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

:roflmao: dude in that video sounded coked out, sniffle sniffle, good ass idea i hate payin that shit, but its pretty reasonable the guy i go to, but now i just do it for free at my work :biggrin: :biggrin: not during working hours of course  wouldnt want to waste tax payer dollars


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Sep 29 2010, 09:35 PM~18697921
> *Sup Homie,  I haven't tried it since that One day bro,   I'ma try it again if not I might hafto buy that cheetah 100 bucks ain't bad :biggrin:  just wondering if that 5 gallon cheetah will to the job :dunno:   But I'ma try again though Homie Thanx
> *


YEAH THE CHEETAH TANK WILL DO THE JOB... $100 SOUNDS CHEAP!! :biggrin: 
I WAS THINKING AROUND $300-400??? AS SOON AS MY POCKETS ALLOW I WILL GET ME ONE. JUST A MATTER OF TIME!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 29 2010, 10:24 PM~18698367
> *same price here, i had to find a mexican tire guy, nothing scares them.
> *


SIMON QUE SI... YOU BEST BELIEVE THAT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

TOO BAD THEY REPLACED MINE WITH SCARED LAZY BUMMS!!!
I SWEAR THEY SEE ME COMING AND GO TO THE BREAK ROOM!!!


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

Here are a couple copy cat cheetahs from ebay $99.99 with free shipping the main difference is these two have steel tanks and cheetahs are aluminum

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BEAD-SEATER...omotiveQ5fTools

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BEAD-SEATER...VehicleQ5fParts


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Sep 30 2010, 02:19 PM~18703004
> *YEAH THE CHEETAH TANK WILL DO THE JOB... $100 SOUNDS CHEAP!! :biggrin:
> I WAS THINKING AROUND $300-400??? AS SOON AS MY POCKETS ALLOW I WILL GET ME ONE. JUST A MATTER OF TIME!!
> *



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth+Sep 30 2010, 04:07 PM~18704463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just placed an order for one of those cheetahs..... hope it goes well! i figure if it works out for me i'll let you all know. considering i dont like to buy off ebay to much.... :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Oct 1 2010, 10:40 PM~18715322
> *just placed an order for one of those cheetahs..... hope it goes well! i figure if it works out for me i'll let you all know. considering i dont like to buy off ebay to much.... :biggrin:
> *


I buy a gang of chit off the ebay


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nobody will touch a wire wheel where I live I change the tires myself and it sux I wouldn't mind having that machine


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 5 2010, 05:53 AM~18739180
> *nobody will touch a wire wheel where I live I change the tires myself and it sux I wouldn't mind having that machine
> *


i makem hand mount them... ngas tried to throw my D's faced down on the machine... i was like


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 1 2010, 11:19 PM~18716024
> *I buy a gang of chit off the ebay
> *


x2 Yea EBAY is Legit I been buying all kinds of shit Specially Tools from there for years never had any issues


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

GOT MY IMMITATION CHEETAH TANK YESTERDAY... THE SECOND LINK THAT WAS POSTED.. THANKS BIGSMOOTH.

IT WOURKS GREAT I RECOMMEND IT!! :biggrin: 

MAYBE IT'S JUST ME BUT IT SEEMED LESS NOISIER THAN THE ACTUAL CHEETEH TANK.

I WILL POST PICS OR EVEN A VIDEO LATER ON WHEN I GOT TIME... :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 5 2010, 05:53 AM~18739307
> *i makem hand mount them... ngas tried to throw my D's faced down on the machine... i was like
> *



At first all the old style machines and the first air ones had to do that. The lowest point on the rim is the (drop center) and a revers rim has it on the rear.

They would have to fight to get the tire off if it isnt fliped over, the drop center helps the give the tire space cause its the lowest point . 

If you seen some old spoke rims most likely they had a bent spoke on them. And with Daytons and Zeniths , there wasnt no hole to put that spike thing into, so therw the spokes the spike thing went.


SO, this is my answer to all this.

I took the spike thing off and made holes on the mounting plate so now I bolt it down. 

There is no more need for that cross thing that goes on the top if the rim.
























and steel rims too.














Next did some altering on the knock off.






























Sammy dont get mad, this wasnt a good knock off. It was beat down.  














Next I tried it out but the K/O would get stuck in the rim knoches.
























So I had an old 6 lug adapter and seen that the back was angeled to where the K/O would fit into it. So I cut the front off just for the ring.













Still plenty of threads left for the K/O












Rim is tight now














For a Tru Spoke Im gonna do it face down ( with no adapter on the mounting plate) and use long bolts to keep it in place.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

cool


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

nice....................... :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Sep 29 2010, 09:06 PM~18697586
> *I tried my tire just cought on fire,  first  time doing this though
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

yea les schaub charge me 34$ the other day to take off a blown tire and put another one that i brought to them and to balance it..i'm buyin myself one of these tools.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I had some spokes on my old cutty i had to drive around town for a shop that would touch the rims when i found a shop they charged 20bucks to dismount and 20 to balance and they didn't balance them!! And they charged more if i took a painted rim which they still fucked up!! i am going to get one as soon as i get some lose change!!


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

yea i think as long as u put the wheels face down on it and put rubber or plastic where the rim touches u should be ok..wonder how much of a pain it is to change a low pro tire?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Once you got em all mounted up, wut you do bout balancing?? :happysad:


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

Some people dont balance on 13s and 14s, A shop can only static balance them for you (unless you want weights on the outside lips) :nono: 



You can also get old school and grab a bubble balancer from harbor freight

http://www.harborfreight.com/portable-whee...ncer-39741.html

Or ebay free shipping on this one

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PORTABLE-HU...omotiveQ5fTools


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Oct 18 2010, 03:15 PM~18843072
> *Some people dont balance on 13s and 14s,    A shop can only static balance them for you (unless you want weights on the outside lips) :nono:
> You can also get old school and grab a bubble balancer from harbor freight
> 
> ...


I never worry bout balancing the back, just the front atleast. I think i will get that balancer and the mounter!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

good topic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

fuk yea..i was thinking just mount and go pay to get them balanced..especially if u have 20 in an up low pro tires..at 150 and up a piece too price to fuk around fuk. go fukin pay the fukin shop to fukin blance them on the fukn machine and put the fukin pinche weights on the fukin inside of the goddam rim for fuks sake and then tell the guy u got my fukin rim dirty u fukin fuk have a good fukin day osama binladin lookin fuk face!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Oct 20 2010, 06:41 AM~18858722
> *fuk yea..i was thinking just mount and go pay to get them balanced..especially if u have 20 in an up low pro tires..at 150 and up a piece too price to fuk around fuk. go fukin pay the fukin shop to fukin blance them on the fukn machine and put the fukin pinche weights on the fukin inside of the goddam rim for fuks sake and then tell the guy u got my fukin rim dirty u fukin fuk have a good fukin day osama binladin lookin fuk face!
> *


Fuck


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Oct 20 2010, 06:41 AM~18858722
> *fuk yea..i was thinking just mount and go pay to get them balanced..especially if u have 20 in an up low pro tires..at 150 and up a piece too price to fuk around fuk. go fukin pay the fukin shop to fukin blance them on the fukn machine and put the fukin pinche weights on the fukin inside of the goddam rim for fuks sake and then tell the guy u got my fukin rim dirty u fukin fuk have a good fukin day osama binladin lookin fuk face!
> *


Musta been drunk


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 20 2010, 09:30 AM~18860202
> *Musta been drunk
> *


X2 :0 MARBLES IN YOUR MOUTH BUDDY??? :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Oct 18 2010, 09:45 AM~18840782
> *yea i think as long as u put the wheels face down on it and put rubber or plastic where the rim touches u should be ok..wonder how much of a pain it is to change a low pro tire?
> *


Its a fuckin pain.........I mounted some 20" low pro's with it and it was hard to get the 2 bead to seat on the rim......works perfect for sizes 13"-18".....but any bigger you better have an extra case of elbow grease.. :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

FUKKKKKKKK


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 18 2010, 03:07 PM~18843462
> *I never worry bout balancing the back, just the front atleast. I think i will get that balancer and the mounter!
> *


i am thinking about getting these for the club


----------



## chubbson20s (Aug 17, 2006)

anyone know if cheeta just sells that black pipe.??? i have a blaster but its missing that !~?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chubbson20s_@Oct 21 2010, 06:07 AM~18868804
> *anyone know if cheeta just sells that black pipe.??? i have a blaster but its missing that !~?
> *


CHECK EBAY.....  IF YOU CAN'T FIND THEM CALL THEM THEY SHOULD SELL IT THO... :happysad:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Oct 16 2010, 01:50 PM~18827605
> *At first all the old style machines and the first air ones had to do that.  The lowest point on the rim is the (drop center) and a revers rim has it on the rear.
> 
> They would have to fight to get the tire off if it isnt fliped over, the drop center helps the give the tire space cause its the lowest point .
> ...


my version of this is coming soon homie... this is some good inspiration! What did you use to cut/drill the knockoff? holesaw?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

anyone have any video like on youtube for a spoke rim


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 16 2010, 09:58 PM~19347946
> *anyone have any video like on youtube for a spoke rim
> *


what are you after? actually mounting and using this machine or inflating a 155-80r13 on a 13x7?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 16 2010, 09:08 PM~19348055
> *what are you after? actually mounting and using this machine or inflating a 155-80r13 on a 13x7?
> *


both


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Oct 16 2010, 03:50 PM~18827605
> *At first all the old style machines and the first air ones had to do that.  The lowest point on the rim is the (drop center) and a revers rim has it on the rear.
> 
> They would have to fight to get the tire off if it isnt fliped over, the drop center helps the give the tire space cause its the lowest point .
> ...


Could you youtub this so that people can see this in action.. We on the east coast are paying to much for mounting..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Dec 17 2010, 07:26 AM~19350729
> *Could you youtub this so that people can see this in action.. We on the east coast are paying to much for mounting..
> *


X2 :0


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Dec 16 2010, 11:29 PM~19348846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I GET BUSY NOW AND THEN BUT I'LL TRY MY BEST. I KNOW EVERYONE ASKS TO SEE THINGS IN MOTION SO IF NO ONE ELSE DOES IT I'LL HAVE TO DO IT.  

I THINK IT WILL BE EARLY NEXT YEAR THO.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Dec 17 2010, 07:26 AM~19350729
> *Could you youtub this so that people can see this in action.. We on the east coast are paying to much for mounting..
> *



Its raining out here right now but when it clears up ill do one.


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 17 2010, 12:56 PM~19351654
> *I GET BUSY NOW AND THEN BUT I'LL TRY MY BEST. I KNOW EVERYONE ASKS TO SEE THINGS IN MOTION SO IF NO ONE ELSE DOES IT I'LL HAVE TO DO IT.
> 
> I THINK IT WILL BE EARLY NEXT YEAR THO.
> *


Kool


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 17 2010, 09:55 PM~19355986
> *Its raining out here right now but when it clears up ill do one.
> *



Kool


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Dec 17 2010, 08:26 AM~19350729
> *Could you youtub this so that people can see this in action.. We on the east coast are paying to much for mounting..
> *


NO MEXICAN TIRE STORES?
THESE GUY DO THEM CHEAP


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 19 2010, 06:03 PM~19369759
> *NO MEXICAN TIRE STORES?
> THESE GUY DO THEM CHEAP
> *



I did this because I have alot of stock rims with junk tires on them. I started taking metal to scrap and they wont take the stocks with tires on them and the dump will charge a disposal fee if I take them there.

So this is better than paying someone to take them off and I throw the old tire in our trash dumpster.

And too my get around truck has some old standerd Zeniths that like to leek air and the $$$ I save on paying for dismounting and remounting can pay for the silicone.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 21 2010, 01:31 PM~19385393
> *I did this because I have alot of  stock rims with junk tires on them. I started taking metal to scrap and they wont take the stocks with tires on them  and the dump will charge a disposal fee if I take them there.
> 
> So this is better than paying someone to take them off and I throw the old tire in our trash dumpster.
> ...


SAME HERE BRO I HAVE A TON OF WHEELS AND IT GETS ANNOYING TO TAKE ALL THE WHEELS TO THE TIRE SHOP AND HAVE TO WAIT IN LINE. :happysad: 

I GET RID OF MY TIRES AT OUR LOCAL DUMP FOR FREE SO I DON'T HAVE TO PAY FOR DISPOSAL FEES.

THEM WHEELS LOOK NICE!


----------



## olskoolchevy (Oct 10, 2009)

anybody ever make vids of this with the adapters?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by olskoolchevy_@Feb 1 2011, 11:14 AM~19755745
> *anybody ever make vids of this with the adapters?
> *


NOPE :happysad:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## olskoolchevy (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 1 2011, 10:36 AM~19755920
> *NOPE :happysad:
> *


you ever make your version of this... i need ta make one but i don't got no old knock offs or adapters layin around hate to buy new to cut em up.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Dis-Mount:





Mount:






this guys c clamp trick is what I use and an old piece of shamois 






Nuthing beats a cheetah unless you have an new tire mounting machine with the air blast function,which is bad ass...















































At first all the old style machines and the first air ones had to do that. The lowest point on the rim is the (drop center) and a revers rim has it on the rear.

They would have to fight to get the tire off if it isnt fliped over, the drop center helps the give the tire space cause its the lowest point . 

If you seen some old spoke rims most likely they had a bent spoke on them. And with Daytons and Zeniths , there wasnt no hole to put that spike thing into, so therw the spokes the spike thing went.
SO, this is my answer to all this.

I took the spike thing off and made holes on the mounting plate so now I bolt it down. 

There is no more need for that cross thing that goes on the top if the rim.
















and steel rims too.








Next did some altering on the knock off.


























Sammy dont get mad, this wasnt a good knock off. It was beat down.  








Next I tried it out but the K/O would get stuck in the rim knoches.
















So I had an old 6 lug adapter and seen that the back was angeled to where the K/O would fit into it. So I cut the front off just for the ring.








Still plenty of threads left for the K/O









Rim is tight now








For a Tru Spoke Im gonna do it face down ( with no adapter on the mounting plate) and use long bolts to keep it in place.


this pretty much sums up alot of the previous posts and videos.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by olskoolchevy_@Feb 1 2011, 04:01 PM~19757912
> *you ever make your version of this... i need ta make one but i don't got no old knock offs or adapters layin around hate to buy new to cut em up.
> *


if anyone can help me make a youtube video lmk. i don't know how. :happysad: 

and i have some old knockoffs lmk.


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

I went to harbor freight and they didn't have it. does anyone know where else they sell the tire changer


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 4 2011, 03:47 PM~20015763
> *I went to harbor freight and they didn't have it.  does anyone know where else they sell the tire changer
> *


CHECK ONLINE HARBORFREIGHT.COM I BELIEVE 

THATS WHERE I GOT MINE. I'VE ALSO HEARD OF NORTHERN TOOL?


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 4 2011, 01:59 PM~20015832
> *CHECK ONLINE HARBORFREIGHT.COM I BELIEVE
> 
> THATS WHERE I GOT MINE. I'VE ALSO HEARD OF NORTHERN TOOL?
> *



found one thanks  

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_18863_18863


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 4 2011, 05:50 PM~20016515
> *found one thanks
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_18863_18863
> *


no problem homie!


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Sep 28 2010, 08:32 PM~18687617
> *Nuthing beats a cheetah unless you have an new tire mounting machine with the air blast function,which is bad ass...
> 
> 
> ...


i agree 100% cheetahs are the poo


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

I have to have one of these tire changer's now :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> that just seems like alot of work for the 5 bucks a tire shop charges? and looks like it would scratch the rim up? what about inflating? thats the hard part......


my mexiCAN tire shop charges 45 to 60 bucks to do 4 rims, depending on how hard it was to inflate them og 5.20`s not a mark or scratch yet. he even does my painted 30`s car rims, with tubes, 50 to 60 bucks, mounted and balanced!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE TOPICS IN THE WHEELS AND TIRES FORUM.... BUMP!*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea we got a cheetah at work.... works awesome.... scares the shit outta ya when the blast of air comes out...


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

Fuck a cheetah! Air tank $20, pipe fittings $20, Mexican work ethic- Priceless..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

.....company pays for ours...$0.00 outta my pocket....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

TOPPLESS86 said:


>



*niiiiice.............................................*


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

One of my uso's made one of these for less than $100 off of parts he bought off craigslist....I paid $237 for my cheetah 3 years ago.:banghead: 


TOPPLESS86 said:


>


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*i bought one already made for $100 shipped on ebay....................... it was a knockoff brand not a cheetah.*


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/vehicl...ire-repair/larin-manual-tire-changer-1000142e try on of these? 60 bucks


----------

